# Here goes



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter

Well I swore I wouldnt post and not be stupid and try and be postive which I am really trying to do, believe me.

We have just had our 2nd fresh IVF cycle after being diagnosed with NK cells and Antiphospholipid thingy too. My NK cell level was 36 which I believe is really quite high. I am on Clexane injections, Asprin and now 25mg of Prednisolone once daily too to help with the NK cells. We had EC last week and had 22 eggs retrieved which I was thrilled about, of which we have 16 embryos most of which were grade 1 and had 2 8 cells put back on Thursday with no problems at all. The Lister have been fantastic this time and we have no complaints at all. dr Marie Wren has been wonderfull and we have been compltely reassure by here that we have a chance this time. This time after last times loss of 10 frozen embies we have taken the chance to leave the rest of our embies to blasto, however I am completley prepared for none to suvive as realistically speaking they may not.

I have several questions which I am hoping you can reasessure me about.

Firstly is prednisolone good to treat the NK cells with, I keep reading on a different board from other girls that they dont touch the NK cells and only the Remicade treatment will do it. Please say it will!!

Secondly I know this is asked practically on a weekly basis but is af pains 2 days after transfer ok? Does it not mean my uterus is contracting and expelling my embryos? I know I am embarressing myself but I have to ask please.

I am trying my upmost to be busy and think positve this time.

I should be gratfull for you reassuring comments I hope! 

Love Lou x


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Lou, I know I'm not peter, but just wanted to write you a little note...

I've replied to you personally on the instant message.

Please don't worry too much, you have a great chance, and as you say Dr Wren is FANTASTIC, and she will get you there, I know she will.

I can't answer the medical questions, but I can tell you to try to be positive and remain as calm as you possibly can.

I have every faith in this and you, things will come good.

Lots of love

Vicks x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Victoria,

Im hoping Peter will be able to shut me up and stop me worrying a bit!

Thanks buddy

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just spoken to the lab we have 8 blastocysts!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe it and nor can they!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope this isnt the rise before the fall


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS
Lou - I can't believe it (having been made so sceptical about the Lister after what you and I both went through in May)

I'm SO THRILLED for you both. 8 blasts! WOW

You are one fertile girl!!!

Heaps of love

Fee
xxxxxx

PS - what are NK cells?


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thankk, thank you I am praying constantly and speaking out loud...................


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Lou, WOW!!!!!!!
- 
This is fantastic news - I'll be hoping and praying for you and the Blasts!!!!
Take care, love Bev H xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Well done Lou!

8 blasts ... great news!

Fingers crossed, though, that you won't need them this cycle and that they'll be brothers or sisters of the embies you have snuggled up right now.

Take care
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhh Lou

I am so pleased for you, you & dh so deserve this piece of good luck, I have a very good feeling about this cycle for you Lou, lucky 8's yahoooooooooooooo !!

Lots of love Amanda x x x


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Lou   

8 blasts - that is amazing   .

Fingers crossed for you 

Allie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Well I swore I wouldnt post and not be stupid and try and be postive which I am really trying to do, believe me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you so much Peter, as you can see we have had some good news today with the blasts


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Good luck Lou, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Jx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Lou

You should get rid of that angry banana now. You sound a lot more positive and it doesnt look right on you. LOL
I do wish you lots lof luck and positivity.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou, what fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!        

I'm really pleased for you and Adam! 8 blimey girlie!!!!!!

Fingers are crossed for you!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Lou,
Hey, Well done on the 8 blasts - that is an amazing back-up to have for a sibling (or two?)

I bet Peter's reassuring reply has helped a lot ^thumbsup^

So pleased for you,

Flo


----------

